# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  UNBROKEN

## amyb

Boy were you guys right-This book by Laura Hillenbrand, remember SEABISCUT?, was fantastic.

What an ordeal and what a great story. We follow the career of an Olympic runner, Louie Zamperini from high school thru his captivity as a prisoner of war in Japan. 

How these cruel b******s were not able to break this man amazed me. What a will. What inner strength! 

The whole ordeal angered me no end. What a price our soldiers, sailors, and airmen paid after being captured by an enemy who totally disregarded the rules of War and the Geneva Convention.

That Louie survives the prisons, and the horrors of flashbacks and the demons he encountered in alcohol makes for a powerful story.  It

Hillenbrand put me through the wringer, but I am glad I listened to your recommendations and picked up this remarkable tale.

----------


## Grey

A truly remarkable story and Laura Hillenbrand did a wonderful job with it.

----------


## JohnC

When I read it I was exhausted after the time in the water and then Japan.....

----------


## Hawke

You did not mention the reason he got thru it and how he was able to forgive.

----------


## andynap

Amy leaves something for us to read- doesn't give away the core.

----------


## Theresa

Amazing, inspirational story.  I read this during our 2011 trip to St. Barth and I could not put it down.

----------


## amyb

Andy-you are right. I try to get folks to read it while not  tipping the story

----------


## TPunch42

This book is one of the most inspiring biographies ever!  I just want to meet this man.  I love the story about him running right off the train as a tyke.  Can't imagine being his mom. God gave that man an extra amount of gumption, he obviously needed it.

He did most of the book tour on behalf of the Author who is housebound due to health reason.  In his 90's now.  This is a must read and a great story of forgiveness.  Won't give is away either!

----------


## Hawke

Louie Z wrote an autobio years ago that I read before reading Laura's book. I knew his story but still enjoyed her rendition of his life. In your review of it you wrote that he survived prisons, flashbacks, and alcohol. That gives away some of the story. There seems to be only one subject that people are afraid to mention. I won't give it away but it does baffle me.

----------


## TPunch42

No fear... just don't think the book has the same impact if it is given away.

----------


## amyb

Hi Dgirl-I will let myself mention things already revealed in the flyleaf or on the covers. Otherwise, I let folks discover the joys in reading and discovering on their own

----------


## GramChop

Louie Z is speaking in Fredericksburg, Texas tomorrow evening. Unfortunately, I am not able to go hear him but my CEO is going. I'll keep you posted on his responses. I can only imagine how awe-inspiring it would be to meet such a God-loving hero such as Loius Zamperini.

----------


## Hawke

So true. The epitome of forgiveness. To love and forgive your enemy.

----------


## amyb

I'll watch for your report, Missy

----------


## andynap

Nice interview of Lou Zamparini this morning on Sunday Morning. Hillenbrand never met him while doing the book because she has Chronic fatigue syndrome and doesn't leave the house.

----------


## GramChop

> I'll watch for your report, Missy



My CEO said meeting Louie Z was one of the highlights of his life.  He said he's never met a man so strong in his faith.  He never once spoke derogatorily about any of the people who 'challenged' him.  He said, "when challenged you are given the joy of being able to pray for them...it's a win-win."  Wow.

I wish I had had the opportunity to see him myself.  I sometimes need to be reminded of some of the simplest of life's instructions.

----------


## JEK

My wife has been suggesting the book since she read it for book club a  few years ago. I finally listened to her and she became estranged for a few days as I immersed myself in Louie.  I emerged late, late last night.  We have become reacquainted.

----------


## amyb

We were just discussing this man and his ordeal at work yesterday. A colleague saw an interview rebroadcast on Sunday-she now understands why I was so impressed with his life!

I am glad the author got to meet him in person, as she is pretty much housebound due to ailments she is battling. Quite the writer and quite the man.

----------


## andynap

> We were just discussing this man and his ordeal at work yesterday. A colleague saw an interview rebroadcast on Sunday-she now understands why I was so impressed with his life!
> 
> I am glad the author got to meet him in person, as she is pretty much housebound due to ailments she is battling. Quite the writer and quite the man.




Amy- did you see my post??

----------


## amyb

I just went back and found it. I hope it gets aired again.

----------


## andynap

It's OK-nobody listens to me anyway.  :crazy:

----------


## amyb

Your post was after the airing. If anyone's sees it coming on again, I would appreciate the heads up. My colleague could not believe that was the guy I was telling her to read about in UNBROKEN. She thought he was a very special guy, as did all of us.

----------


## andynap

You can watch it here   Sunday Morning

----------


## amyb

Thank you so very much, Mr Nap!

----------


## andynap

Anything for you kiddo

----------


## amyb

It's a wonderful video piece. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Thanks again.

----------


## TPunch42

Wonderful video.  This man is such an inspiration.  He has more God-given spunk than any one I have met or read of.  God obviously gave him an extra dose so he could share his story of forgiveness and healing.  Thanks for passing that on.

----------


## Grey

I came across this Olympic trailer for the upcoming movie version of UNBROKEN and thought some of you might have interest.  Directed by Angelina Jolie and co-written by Joel and Ethan Coen.  

http://www.vanityfair.com/vf-hollywo...ocial_facebook

----------


## amyb

Thanks, Kristen. I am still recommending this book and it has been a year since I read it.

----------


## Grey

Me too.  It is one of the most remarkable stories I have ever read.

----------


## JEK

*War Hero and 1936 Olympian Louis Zamperini Dies at 97*

*"Unbroken," a movie based on Zamperini's life, is scheduled to be released Christmas Day. The film was directed by Angelina Jolie.*


*By City News Service*

*|  Thursday, Jul 3, 2014  |  Updated 7:24 AM EDT*

*
*zamperini+louis+torch.jpg*


*
Louis Zamperini, a member of the 1936 U.S. Olympic track and field team who survived repeated torture for two years as a Japanese prisoner of war during World War II, died today from pneumonia at the age of 97, his family announced.
"After a 40-day long battle for his life, he peacefully passed away in the presence of his entire family, leaving behind a legacy that has touched so many lives. His indomitable courage and fighting spirit were never more apparent than in these last days," his family said in a statement released by Universal Pictures, which will release a movie on Zamperini's life, "Unbroken." It is scheduled to be released Christmas Day.

Angelina Jolie, who directed "Unbroken," called Zamperini's death "a loss impossible to describe."
"We are all so grateful for how enriched our lives are for having known him," Jolie said.

In May, Zamperini was selected to be grand marshal of the 2015 Rose Parade.

*Read:* *Louis Zamperini Named Rose Parade Grand Marshal*
Born in 1917 to Italian immigrants, Zamperini moved to Torrance in 1919 and became a world-class distance runner by the time he graduated from Torrance High School, setting a world interscholastic record in the mile.

His track skills won him a scholarship to USC, where he was a member of the Kappa Sigma fraternity.
At age 19, Zamperini qualified to compete in the 1936 Berlin Olympics, finishing eighth in the 5,000 meters, finishing the final lap in 56 seconds and causing Adolf Hitler to request a personal meeting with him.

During World War II, Zamperini became a bombardier and served in the South Pacific.
While on a reconnaissance mission, Zamperini's aircraft crashed into the Pacific Ocean. He and a surviving crewmate spent 47 days adrift on an inflatable raft before being captured by Japanese soldiers when they reached the Marshall Islands.
He was a POW for more than two years, during which time he was frequently beaten and tortured by his captors.

*Read:* *Angelina Jolie Lines Up World War II Drama for Next Directing Project*
Zamperini returned to Southern California to a hero's welcome.
Suffering from post traumatic disorder, Zamperini found solace in 1949 when he became a born-again Christian after attending a Los Angeles crusade led by evangelist Billy Graham. He eventually became an inspirational speaker preaching the power of forgiveness.
He practiced what he preached in 1950, when he went to Sugamo Prison in Tokyo -- where Japanese war criminals were being held -- and met with some of his torturers to offer them forgiveness, hugging them in the process.
At age 81, Zamperini -- a five-time Olympic torch-bearer -- ran a leg in the torch relay for the Winter Olympics in Nagano. During his visit, he attempted to meet with his most brutal tormentor during the war, Mutsuhiro Watanabe, but Watanabe --who escaped prosecution as a war criminal -- refused to see him.
In 2005, Zamperini returned to Germany to visit the Berlin Olympic Stadium for the first time since he competed there in 1936.

----------


## amyb

R I P-a real hero. A remarkable life.

I was excited to see he was a Kappa Sigma-Max was just installed at the Ohio State chapter this past semester.

----------


## LindaP

Wow, I just finished the book last night, and was wondering if he was still alive......what a remarkable story and man , and the fact that he survived and went on to live a full-filled life. I particularly love the photo in the book of him skateboarding at 81 !!!!! 
I look forward to the movie, and hope it honors him well. RIP Mr. Z.

----------


## katva

I just got my copy on Monday. Andrew has almost finished it---- he's been transfixed all week.  I should be able to start it tomorrow!

----------


## JEK

Seems Ms. Jolie has done quite the job on the movie too.

----------

